# Spatchcock before or after brining?



## jerevil (Jul 6, 2014)

Got a couple yard birds 'bout to get brined. 

Should I spatchcock before or after I brine it? Does it matter?

Thanks in advanced.

Edit: 
My wife cracked up upon hearing the term "spatchcock"


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2014)

I find it's a bit easier to spatch first then brine. Easier to clean up and doesn't make as big of a mess. Plus if you have limited space in your container and fridge it's easier to make it fit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 7, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I find it's a bit easier to spatch first then brine. Easier to clean up and doesn't make as big of a mess. Plus if you have limited space in your container and fridge it's easier to make it fit.


I concur...JJ


----------



## jerevil (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks. Got 'em prepped and in the brine. Smoking tomorrow after work. Also doing a sirloin tip roast after reading Jeff's article. Says it makes the best roast beef sandwich you ever ate.


----------



## jerevil (Jul 8, 2014)

Came out DELICIOUS!!!

Brined in water, kosher salt, cracked pepper, garlic cloves, cinnamon and cloves. 

Cooked at 235 for about 3.25 hours and pulled at 165. Foiled and let sit for 20 minutes. Ate one of the wings for a taste test. They'll be for dinner tomorrow!


----------



## woundedyak (Jul 8, 2014)

Now try roasting them on the kettle around 350-375 direct flame. You will be hooked


----------

